# Throttle Position Sensor



## fazegarcia (Jun 5, 2015)

Im having problems with my Maxima 05, it doesnt go faster than 20 mph, do I need to buy a new TPS or just clean it? 

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The engine is probably operating in 'fail safe' mode because of a problem with the MAF or the circuitry. Check the harness connectors. You can try cleaning the MAF hot wire. Use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and no Q-Tips.

Also perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if there are any fault codes set. If there are codes, post them here.


----------



## fazegarcia (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes, I already clean yesterday the MAF sensor, and its still running at 20 mph, I try with the computer, and the codes that came out were P1122 and P1126, if you can help me, I'll appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Both the P1122 and P1126 codes are set because of a malfunction with the electric throttle control. According to the FSM, when either malfunction is detected, the ECM enters fail-safe mode. The Electric Throttle Control Actuator consists of throttle control motor, throttle position sensor, etc. The throttle control motor is operated by the ECM and it opens and closes the throttle valve. The current opening angle of the throttle valve is detected by the throttle position sensor and it provides the feedback to the ECM to control the throttle control motor to make the throttle valve opening angle properly in response to driving condition. When the engine operating condition is in fail-safe mode, the ECM stops the electric throttle control actuator control and the throttle valve is restricted to a maximum fixed opening (approx. 5 degrees) by the return spring. 

- Check the engine grounds for oxidation and tightness.
- There is a throttle control motor relay in the engine compartment that may be bad. It should be near the battery.
- Check the throttle control harness connectors.


----------



## fazegarcia (Jun 5, 2015)

You know what, I think this is happening because I bough it in an auction, the car had crash on the front side, and I just fixed, the only problem I have is the one I told you, so You recommend me to check the engine ground for oxidation and tightness, the motor relay, and the throttle control harness connectors, thanks a lot men!


----------

